# bleed on day 11- is it all over



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello

I am on day 11 of 2ww and this morning i started to bleed, not as heavy as AF, but it is red(not a good sign i know) 
I telephoned the clinic who said to increase cyclogest to 3x a day and keep them posted.

I feel so low and i feel like it is all over 
any advice would be appreciated
thanks Leanne xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It´s not over till the fat lady sings or in this case till you do the hpt. Lots of women bleed in early pregnancy esp. when having had more than one embryo put in as if both implant and then one comes away, you would get the bleed but still be pregnant. Obviously, it could be your af coming on but until the test is done, we won´t know.
Take care of yourself and am sending lots of  your way.

Ruth


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Ruth

we will keep our fingers crossed and wait
thanks leanne xx


----------

